# can't connect wireless pc to internet w/ Actiontec router



## utterbee6 (Aug 17, 2008)

I have a FIOS Actiontec M1424WR router. My main PC is connected directly w/ ethernet cable and works fine. I recently tried to add my daughter's PC wirelessly using a LinkSys USB adapter. It can connect to the Actiontec, but I have no internet access. The Actiontec doesn't show the wirelessPC in it's stats, though.

On the wireless PC, here is the IPCONFIG /ALL:

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : VickiUtterback
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-11-32-42-C8

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-10-61-E7-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.58.245
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :


----------



## utterbee6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Didn't know how many chars I was limited to, so will contrinue here. The LinkSys stats show the correct MAC Address, SSID, Security mode (WEP 64-bit) of the Actiontec and I know the WEP key and entered it when I connected - it just can't get out to the internet. The Actiontec has a bridge that includes the wireless access point w/ one MAC Address, but the LinkSys sees the MAC Address of the actiontec's separate wireless access (WAC) point (not the bridge). The full status of the connections has an IP address for the bridge but not the WAC. The IP Address Distribution of the bridge is 'DHCP Server' but is 'Disabled' for the WAC.

I just don't know the basics on how this all works to know what to change.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## utterbee6 (Aug 17, 2008)

More details - here's the Actiontec full status (for bridge and wireless access point (WAP - what I meant to put instead of WAC - apparently I can't spell):


```
Rule Name		Network (Home/Office)	Wireless Access Point

Status 			Connected 		Connected

Network 		Network (Home/Office)	Network (Home/Office)

Underlying 		Ethernet
Device			Coax
			Wireless Access Point
			Coax Stats

Connection Type 	Bridge 			Wireless Access Point

MAC Address 		00:18:01:4b:0a:6e 	00:18:01:f0:86:90 

IP Address 		192.168.1.1

Subnet Mask 		255.255.255.0

Default Gateway 	

DNS Server  

IP Address Distribution DHCP Server 		Disabled 

Service Name 

User Name 

Channel
```
What the LinkSys sees (and I've connected to) is the WAP at 00:18:01:f0:86:90, which has IP Address Distribution of 'Disabled'.


----------

